# Intuitive shooting VS aiming



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Here lately I've had more success hitting my targets (empty aluminum and steel cans) by shooting intuitively. I began shooting by following the instructions provided by Gamekeeper John, Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, and Catapult Carnage about aiming.

I can still hit my targets my aiming, but not as often. I think it might be an issue of overthinking the shot. How do you guys usually shoot? And what are the advantages of each style?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

NattyShotz said:


> Here lately I've had more success hitting my targets (empty aluminum and steel cans) by shooting intuitively. I began shooting by following the instructions provided by Gamekeeper John, Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, and Catapult Carnage about aiming.
> 
> I can still hit my targets my aiming, but not as often. I think it might be an issue of overthinking the shot. How do you guys usually shoot? And what are the advantages of each style?
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


I shoot 95% instinctive / intuitive shooting! And active one motion shooting .. I think this is the way to shoot .. just my opinion!!  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shoot what works best for you. But keep in mind almost all the shooting championships are won by aiming shooters. Must be a reason.
I believe the Chinese champion has adjustable sights on his slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Blue Skeen... instinctive ... jay bird .. instinctive ... Ruffus Hussey instinctive .. dgui instinctive

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

I agree with shooting what works for you!!! We are all different!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never seen one instinctive shooter light a match or cut a card. Look at the top competitors in the world they all aim.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

joeydude said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > Here lately I've had more success hitting my targets (empty aluminum and steel cans) by shooting intuitively. I began shooting by following the instructions provided by Gamekeeper John, Bill Hays, Nathan Masters, and Catapult Carnage about aiming.
> ...


Awesome shooting! That is what I call a quick draw!

I've been practicing instinctive shooting with my Torque and find it more fun!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've known archers that shot intuitively but you'll never see one in Olympic competition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

joeydude said:


> Blue Skeen... instinctive ... jay bird .. instinctive ... Ruffus Hussey instinctive .. dgui instinctive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


All great legends. I can only hope to shoot half that good!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Cjw said:


> I've known archers that shot intuitively but you'll never see one in Olympic competition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems like you are here to knock intuitive shooting. Yeah, you're not going to get pin point precision, but it's better for many reasons. Faster release is better for moving targets i.e. small game.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I know exactly where you're coming from, I think we have all been in that situation. I find when I instinctively shoot I need to think about it to a certain extent but not too much a it then turns into a fixed (aiming) shot. I reckon it's a mind over matter kinda thing like you said.Yes sorry this doesn't help at all but just wanted you to know I'm with you man and it is annoying.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This subject has been discussed long ago on this site. It's one of the reasons Dugui is not on the site any more. The discussion got over heated and this subject and another one on quick release caused people to get butt hurt and the mods shut the post down. People should shoot how they want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

NattyShotz said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > NattyShotz said:
> ...


I agree with that .. it's way fun to me also!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

NattyShotz said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Skeen... instinctive ... jay bird .. instinctive ... Ruffus Hussey instinctive .. dgui instinctive
> ...


Likewise my friend!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

This video is me shooting a marble at 33 ft with a marble fast draw intuitive active shot ... I'm in no way shape or form boasting .. just showing that one can be very accurate at this particular style  cheers guys! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I aim for all my shots, never felt like I could benefit from intuitive. I'm sure it's fun, but until I master it or something prevents me from shooting by aiming, I'm not about to start another method.

When I took up shooting a couple years ago now, I didn't even know there was such as thing as intuitive. Maybe if I had started shooting that way, I'd be on the other side of the fence.

As stated above, I also feel aiming is better suited for precision, aiming and target shooting. That's why I mainly do these days, so it suits me just fine.

Aiming seems to be more accepted as a competition form of shooting and intuitive more for trick shots. It also seems this forum is more geared toward Aiming and the other more towards PFS, which appears to be an intuitive style of shooting. Just from what I have noticed in passing.

I really don't personally care how anyone shoots and can respect both methods.

Do what you like, like what you do.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm very much a beginner however I find the release is very important.I let the pouch slip away rather than just let go,hit far more targets like that.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If you check out the search function you'll find that this horse has been bout beat to death already. Enjoy yourself, shoot however makes you happy!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Instead of choosing one or the other I borrowed facets from both and became an aimstinctivist. I believe that someday the entire slingshot universe will be reunited under the banner of aimstinctivism. That's right. Someday your children, and your children's children will all be gregarious aimstinctuals. Tube shooters will be hanging out with bandys. Through-the forkers will routinely invite over-the-toppers to BBQs. Actives and statics will be seen attending posh social functions together. Eventually, a pincher will marry a finger supporter and we'll never look back...

You heard it here first.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Instead of choosing one or the other I borrowed facets from both and became an aimstinctivist. I believe that someday the entire slingshot universe will be reunited under the banner of aimstinctivism. That's right. Someday your children, and your children's children will all be gregarious aimstinctuals. Tube shooters will be hanging out with bandys. Through-the forkers will routinely invite over-the-toppers to BBQs. Actives and statics will be seen attending posh social functions together. Eventually, a pincher will marry a finger supporter and we'll never look back...
> 
> You heard it here first.


Yes ! That's it . :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Instead of choosing one or the other I borrowed facets from both and became an aimstinctivist. I believe that someday the entire slingshot universe will be reunited under the banner of aimstinctivism. That's right. Someday your children, and your children's children will all be gregarious aimstinctuals. Tube shooters will be hanging out with bandys. Through-the forkers will routinely invite over-the-toppers to BBQs. Actives and statics will be seen attending posh social functions together. Eventually, a pincher will marry a finger supporter and we'll never look back...
> 
> You heard it here first.


+1

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I aim because I think it's a more sport scientific way to shoot a static target. I have no problems with people using either style, at the end of the day as long as you hit the target, no one really cares how. If one could actually throw their slingshot and hit their target 30ft away then I give them a salute.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

tastetickles said:


> If one could actually throw their slingshot and hit their target 30ft away then I give them a salute.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I aim when hunting...but I really enjoy instinctive/intuitive can plinking. TBH, I'd probably hunt using instinctive if I was more consistent. Rufus Hussey was the best. (I imagine nobody would argue that). He was a slingshot Jedi.
I originally started out instinctive, but switched to aiming because I wanted more precise control for shot placement...

It all comes down to confidence in the style, in my opinion.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

brucered said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > If one could actually throw their slingshot and hit their target 30ft away then I give them a salute.
> ...


I believe that the torque might throw pretty good. Now just go to catch it on video. (Imo, bout as silly as this topic)


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I know I'll catch heat for this. I agree Rufus was great shot for what he did. But in all the videos I've seen everything he shot was from 20 to 25 feet. There's a lot of small targets I can hit from 20 feet but you move them out to 40 feet and you can't hit them any more.i know plenty of pistol shooters that
At the range they can hit the center if the target every time at 25 feet but from 50 feet their all over the target. So are they really that great of a Shot.? That's why at most competitions they have targets at different distances. Hitting something fast at 20 feet is great if your going to have a pistol duel. But most game I've ever hunted your lucky to get within 30 or forty feet. Unless your shooting from the bird feeder or baiting them. Sometimes you can get a bird in a tree closer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

CornDawg said:


> Instead of choosing one or the other I borrowed facets from both and became an aimstinctivist. I believe that someday the entire slingshot universe will be reunited under the banner of aimstinctivism. That's right. Someday your children, and your children's children will all be gregarious aimstinctuals. Tube shooters will be hanging out with bandys. Through-the forkers will routinely invite over-the-toppers to BBQs. Actives and statics will be seen attending posh social functions together. Eventually, a pincher will marry a finger supporter and we'll never look back...
> 
> You heard it here first.


Hahaha I like it

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

NattyShotz said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > NattyShotz said:
> ...


Thank you bud!! It sire is fun .. i enjoy it .. but i also aim at times ... but i do my beat shooting just pointing and shooting  cheers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> I believe that the torque might throw pretty good. Now just go to catch it on video. (Imo, bout as silly as this topic)


Boom Done!

Perfect draw, perfect release, perfect arc.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I know I'll catch heat for this. I agree Rufus was great shot for what he did. But in all the videos I've seen everything he shot was from 20 to 25 feet. There's a lot of small targets I can hit from 20 feet but you move them out to 40 feet and you can't hit them any more.i know plenty of pistol shooters that
> At the range they can hit the center if the target every time at 25 feet but from 50 feet their all over the target. So are they really that great of a Shot.? That's why at most competitions they have targets at different distances. Hitting something fast at 20 feet is great if your going to have a pistol duel. But most game I've ever hunted your lucky to get within 30 or forty feet. Unless your shooting from the bird feeder or baiting them. Sometimes you can get a bird in a tree closer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 If I'm not mistaken, I think Rufus Hussey started out as a hunter, and he acquired his trick shooting skills as a result. He had to be a great shot or his family would go hungry...and this required him to get as close to the game as possible.

My grandfather always said, "A half-decent hunter can get within 20 yards of the game he hunts...a decent hunter can get within 30 feet...it takes a really good hunter to get within 20 feet or closer...and the very best hunters can get close enough to touch the game with his hands."

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

brucered said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the torque might throw pretty good. Now just go to catch it on video. (Imo, bout as silly as this topic)
> ...


Wahahaha that's pure gold!!! Someone send that man a badge 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> If you check out the search function you'll find that this horse has been bout beat to death already. Enjoy yourself, shoot however makes you happy!


I think most people like to have a bit of banter,rather than sit quietly searching.We have google for that,it's good to talk,,,well text you know wa I mean ;-)


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the torque might throw pretty good. Now just go to catch it on video. (Imo, bout as silly as this topic)
> ...


It's all in the stretching routine before the shot attempt...lol....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Corndog - BBQ at yours?

I shoot both. They both have merit - depending on circumstance.

But like Cjw is getting at. I could hit a 1" target at say 10m on the fly. But I'd have to actually aim to light a match or cut a card. Instinctive can be accurate enough for hunting and blowing marbles to bits - But it has its limits - thats where aiming takes over.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When you can get close enough to touch a white tail let me know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Sometimes I don't have the time to aim when hunting.. I have taken birds out of the air ... I have to say that almost impossible to do aiming.. (maybe some could do it) it's just nice to be able to do both.. also with a quick reload often times I will get another couple shots at game... shooting is shooting.. accuracy is accuracy .. find what suits you the best.. and run with it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cjw said:


> When you can get close enough to touch a white tail let me know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"Traditional Mi'kmaq duck hunting" (not white tail...but, it gets my point across)

The first time my grandfather and uncle took me was when I was 6 years old. We paddled around the lake in a canoe until we spotted a bunch. We waited til the sun went down and glided silently into the edge and my grandfather and uncle each grabbed one (simultaneously), pulled them into the canoe, and hit it them on the head with the carved ash clubs they brought with them. It happened so fast I didn't even know what happened. I was completely blown away.

Would I have been just as impressed if my grandfather and uncle had hit the ducks with the stick from 40 yards...probably...

This was the way my people hunted duck for thousands of years. They did it this way because it saved on arrows and it was the most successful way...and it was also an important right of passage. It takes a LOT of patience.

They took me and my three cousins on many hunts until we each eventually succeeded. We would fast for three days before each attempt, so that we were hungry and focused.
It took me quite awhile to accomplish this myself.. after many failed attempts. I ruined quite a few attempted hunts for my older cousin...lol... 
I am proud to say that all three of my sons have accomplished this as well..

(*I wouldn't encourage people to hunt ducks this way because it isn't actually permitted by the government - at least not here in Canada. We were hunting within Indian reservation boundaries...I'm not sure if we were breaking the law or not, actually)

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > When you can get close enough to touch a white tail let me know.
> ...


That's Great! Love tradition . 
Thanks for the post

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

joeydude said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Your very welcome...I'm very proud of this subject...and enjoying sharing it.

My grandfather also caught geese this way. They would circle them with many canoes and light torches which would cause chaos...then they would club them outta the air...or grab the really confused ones with their bare hands. The also did this with ducks..but, it required more canoes and many members in the hunting party.

I remember him telling stories about how his father taught him how to catch ruffed grouse during mating season. The grouse would give their position away by pounding their wings during mating season. They would sneak up on the grouse and snare them with a leather noose on the end of a stick. Even more patience is required to do this...he was quite old, even when I was young...and he was not as agile as he was when he was a young man, or I'm sure he would've taught me before he passed away.

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

joeydude said:


> Sometimes I don't have the time to aim when hunting.. I have taken birds out of the air ... I have to say that almost impossible to do aiming.. (maybe some could do it) it's just nice to be able to do both.. also with a quick reload often times I will get another couple shots at game... shooting is shooting.. accuracy is accuracy .. find what suits you the best.. and run with it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I envy your ability to hunt instinctively...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

kevmar said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > If you check out the search function you'll find that this horse has been bout beat to death already. Enjoy yourself, shoot however makes you happy!
> ...


*Cjw and Joe's point is that this subject has been covered ad nauseam ... seems like a newbie rite of passage to re-incarnate it every six months or so. The unwritten rule of the forum is - search before you start flappin'. That said, the above 'hunting by hand' stories are quite remarkable. *


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> kevmar said:
> 
> 
> > Ibojoe said:
> ...


 This dead horse has been beaten so long I'm surprised PETAs not after us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - Think this has resurfaced every month for the last 3 months. Always funny to see the comments though.

MW's stories are awesome. Good to hear his passing the torch. Think much of this kind of thing is disappearing with my generation. The stuff my dad and grand dad showed and taught to me - will most probably end with me. I will try teach my kids - but the world we live in is very different to that of my youth even. There have been some initiatives in the UK to save this heritage (things as simple as rolling down hills or catching tadpoles) - but its not actually very easy to implement. We do what we can...


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Yeah - Think this has resurfaced every month for the last 3 months. Always funny to see the comments though.
> 
> MW's stories are awesome. Good to hear his passing the torch. Think much of this kind of thing is disappearing with my generation. The stuff my dad and grand dad showed and taught to me - will most probably end with me. I will try teach my kids - but the world we live in is very different to that of my youth even. There have been some initiatives in the UK to save this heritage (things as simple as rolling down hills or catching tadpoles) - but its not actually very easy to implement. We do what we can...


I hear you... it's very sad...a person can only do so much...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There was this 50 things to do before you turned 11 3/4 that was started here a few years ago. https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/50-things-to-do

We found out about it when my daughter was probably about 8. We did a quick glance over - and were oh yeah you have done most of these... We actually had a great outdoor lifestyle at one point - and are pretty proactive about natural living etc. But when we stopped and went to mark off what she had actually done - it was shocking. Think it was less than 5... We have tried to rectify some of these but still nowhere near the full list - she turns 12 in a few weeks. Modern lifestyles...

To think that there are kids don't get to experience any of these things is pretty sad. I took it for granted when I was little.

At least both my kids have slingshots now and have fun with them. Its one small notch.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Cjw said:


> When you can get close enough to touch a white tail let me know.


I once did, she slapped me back really hard, but with a twinkle in her eye


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@mattwalt

That is an awesome list, had no idea such a thing existed. It's all stuff I did as a kid, so it was fun to see.

I'm happy to say, our kids (10 & 12) have done about 30-35 of them, just from camping, exploring, hiking, etc. We try to do many of these things when camping as they don't get to experience them in the city.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Cjw said:


> Never seen one instinctive shooter light a match or cut a card. Look at the top competitors in the world they all aim.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joey, you are good, sounds like a challenge! -CD


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen one instinctive shooter light a match or cut a card. Look at the top competitors in the world they all aim.
> ...


I have had some thought of this .. I might have something up my sleeve I'll try sometime and if I can pull it off I will post here  and thank you! .. sneak peak .. it will not be a stationary shot  .. me and dgui have discussed this a few times but haven't attempted .. lately pre occupied with family and stuff .. cheers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlatheadShooter58 (Apr 28, 2017)

Just thinking while I read this thread.....I've been shooting a lot from 45 feet at cans with 1/2" marbles..aiming. I hit on average 6-8 out of 10. Moving up to 33 feet I hit 8-9 or all 10 of 10....aiming. I myself aim more than instinctive shoot.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm confused because I thought I was aiming a pfs cause I'm shooting it just like I shot the pocket predator when I was younger.Except I twist and tweak the pouch. I'm hitting a 4 inch ball at ten meters not all the time but frequently.But this post seems to say you can't aim a pfs or am I missing something.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> I'm confused because I thought I was aiming a pfs cause I'm shooting it just like I shot the pocket predator when I was younger.Except I twist and tweak the pouch. I'm hitting a 4 inch ball at ten meters not all the time but frequently.But this post seems to say you can't aim a pfs or am I missing something.


From my limited knowledge, you "aim" a pfs by pointing it at the target. I'm sure others will know more and better information.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all .. me myself shoot primarily instinctive upright opfs /pfs .. but hold sideways to aim it .. in this video .. just to .. I aim it .. cheers! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey guys .. I will be pretty busy trying to finish up some pfs for orders .. so I might not reply much or at all for a while ... just wanted too say that .. thanks great chatting !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Royleonard said:


> I'm confused because I thought I was aiming a pfs cause I'm shooting it just like I shot the pocket predator when I was younger.Except I twist and tweak the pouch. I'm hitting a 4 inch ball at ten meters not all the time but frequently.But this post seems to say you can't aim a pfs or am I missing something.


You can shoot a standard frame intuitively as well. It isn't just PFS vs Full Sized Frame


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

brucered said:


> Royleonard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused because I thought I was aiming a pfs cause I'm shooting it just like I shot the pocket predator when I was younger.Except I twist and tweak the pouch. I'm hitting a 4 inch ball at ten meters not all the time but frequently.But this post seems to say you can't aim a pfs or am I missing something.
> ...


so can you aim a pfs?


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Royleonard said:
> ...


According to joeydude, yes, and he's a damn good shot with pfs.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

brucered said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the torque might throw pretty good. Now just go to catch it on video. (Imo, bout as silly as this topic)
> ...


Dude you rock! I really laughed at and was amazed by your efforts


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

I suggest u have to practice your own aiming method,which is more stable than instinct shooting.Also u can use some kind of sight to help aiming target.Good luck bro.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I have to pipe in as I have practiced both methods of shooting for gun, bow and slingshot.

All slingshot shooting is at least somewhat INSTINCTIVE and both methods of shooting are AIMING. To SIGHT a weapon you need a sighting system, this consists of a FRONT and a REAR sight. I hear you already, you're ANCHOR is not a sight.

Shoot a BB gun and take away the front or rear sight and see how you do. In ARCHERY when we add a string peep to the bow (REAR SIGHT) people start to hit the target, very accurate weapons.

This is why slingshot shooting is so hard and why some people are "Naturals" or "Blessed" with their ability to hit the target, they are wired by Our Maker in this way. Oh, but it does not end here!

Without a rear sight, some of us still try and sight with the slingshot frame. Whether we sight or point, both methods AIM the slingshot, that is the shooter has a STANCE & MOVEMENT toward the TARGET, pull and release the ammunition.

So, what is the difference? A third factor SPEED. Even with a sighting system , there are still INSTINCTIVE shooters. This ol' boy in South Carolina took me out one evening hunting and we got into some doves coming in for the evening. He had

a beat-up single shot .410, and you want to see a firearm fly to a man's shoulder, swing and point his entire body, as those tiny birds came by at high speed and he knocked one down every shot, I stood in awe.

I believe that with slingshot shooting INSTINCTIVE comes in linear degrees. The highest degree of this can be seen in Joey's 100 foot can hit. The entire shot sequence does not even take one second. There is another term for this and that is SNAP SHOOTING.

I notice something and practice INSTINCTIVE and SIGHTING with slingshots. Generally the "anchor point" if you call it that, is lower or farther forward when snap shooting. The shot is done in one quick movement with no hold, or very little hold.

I have heard it said, "the shot is felt". I agree. To truly enjoy our sport, practice both. One will only help the other. To the member of community that is just getting started, in a current topic, I gave my 10-10 method of learning to shoot a slingshot. 10" cheap

paper plate, or blank sheet of printer paper at 10', no markings. This is a great way to start you SNAP SHOOTING. You may find you are also wired by The Lord to do well at this.- CD


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

With recurve archery (target FITA or hunting) there is no peep sight...


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I want to make one more comment on this. For the commercial slingshot makers, there is an invention called "NO PEEP", created for the archery industry. I will not go into a detailed description. One of the bow sight companies is using it right now, I don't know where we are in the years of the US patent. NO PEEP is tiny and could easily be adapted to a slingshot frame.

I had the singular device on my bow back in '95. An amazing device and did not catch on, but should have.

What no peep does is give the shooter the ability to see if the frame is aligned, the same way every shot. It's like having a rear sight without having a rear sight.

So, Nathan, GZK and others, if you were to mount a NO PEEP on a slingshot frame, with a front sight, you will have created the most accurate, and consistently accurate slingshot ever produced.

Also, GZK, that is a great looking frame. I have made one similar from a tree fork with very thin forks and tie areas. I tie off opposite of what you would think and let the bands come through the forks, so the bands are inside the forks through the shot sequence.

Very smooth. -CD


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

RHTWIST said:


> I have to pipe in as I have practiced both methods of shooting for gun, bow and slingshot.
> 
> All slingshot shooting is at least somewhat INSTINCTIVE and both methods of shooting are AIMING. To SIGHT a weapon you need a sighting system, this consists of a FRONT and a REAR sight. I hear you already, you're ANCHOR is not a sight.
> 
> ...


This is a very good explanation. It's really not an argument between instinctive or aiming. They both can be practiced and they both can be learned. Both take a lot of practice and it still boils down to preference and perhaps situations.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

It's all aiming one way or another. Whether your pointing at the target or aligning up carefully. Just the degree of aiming. A quarter back is aiming at the receiver when he throws the ball. A pitcher is aiming when throws a pitch just not with sights. You aim a blow gun just not with sights. Old cannons on ships didn't have sights but they were still aiming or pointing to hit the opposing ships.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

When they were storming castles they were aiming the catapults at the castle they weren't aiming for the trees on the sides of the castle. All aiming just not precise aiming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Cjw said:


> When they were storming castles they were aiming the catapults at the castle they weren't aiming for the trees on the sides of the castle. All aiming just not precise aiming.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Egging your high school math teachers house as you drove by his place on your bike in the dark?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

brucered said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > When they were storming castles they were aiming the catapults at the castle they weren't aiming for the trees on the sides of the castle. All aiming just not precise aiming.
> ...


 And getting kicked in the balls , they weren't aiming at your face when that happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Maybe we should change the term "aiming" to "sighting"
After reading the last posts, it just makes way more sense...to me anyway!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I have a couple of recurve bows, without sights...and I aim them...well, I guess a bit of intuition is being used because it has no actual sights, but it feels like I am aiming, if that makes any sense? 
I get some really tight groupings with my Martin Recurve 55#...even from distances of 20+ yards....it throws the arrows harder with a flatter trajectory. Makes it easier to...I was gonna say aim...lol...know where the shot will end up...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> With recurve archery (target FITA or hunting) there is no peep sight...


Recurve is all I've ever used....for deer, bear, caribou, and moose....never shot a compound bow, ever....

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I have a couple of recurve bows, without sights...and I aim them...well, I guess a bit of intuition is being used because it has no actual sights, but it feels like I am aiming, if that makes any sense?


-Aimstinctivism in a nutshell. Welcome Mikmaq! :wave:


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Cjw said:


> It's all aiming one way or another. Whether your pointing at the target or aligning up carefully. Just the degree of aiming. A quarter back is aiming at the receiver when he throws the ball. A pitcher is aiming when throws a pitch just not with sights. You aim a blow gun just not with sights. Old cannons on ships didn't have sights but they were still aiming or pointing to hit the opposing ships.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm glad you brought up blowguns, because there actually is a system you can you use to "sight" them, known as parralex aiming. With both eyes open, focused on the target, you will see "double barrels", and you place the target between those two barrels.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NattyShotz said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > It's all aiming one way or another. Whether your pointing at the target or aligning up carefully. Just the degree of aiming. A quarter back is aiming at the receiver when he throws the ball. A pitcher is aiming when throws a pitch just not with sights. You aim a blow gun just not with sights. Old cannons on ships didn't have sights but they were still aiming or pointing to hit the opposing ships.
> ...


That's how I aim with my blowgun...I didn't realize there was actually a name for it

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Great to see other "blowgunners" on the forum! For me, slingshots and blowguns are great fun, although right now I am leaning towards the catapults!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

NattyShotz said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > NattyShotz said:
> ...


Yeah...I made a homemade blowgun and only used it in the winter months, when I couldn't use my catty....I actually broke it last winter, so I am without one now...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Re # 75

I hear those things are restricted up north .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Felony in California.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

My two cents worth...

Aiming is anytime you consciously use any part of the slingshot and or bands to line up with your eye onto the target so that you can hit it... Intuitive or "instinctive" would be where you ONLY focus on the target and totally ignore the relativity of the frame to the target, releasing when you "feel" the shot is right...

Aiming is always going to be more consistent, but intuitive is faster... and at close ranges, like 25 feet or so, and shooting at a little larger targets like cans or something, it's good enough... But if you want to hit more than one or two small targets in a row from 10 meters or more, you better be able to aim!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> My two cents worth...
> 
> Aiming is anytime you consciously use any part of the slingshot and or bands to line up with your eye onto the target so that you can hit it... Intuitive or "instinctive" would be where you ONLY focus on the target and totally ignore the relativity of the frame to the target, releasing when you "feel" the shot is right...
> 
> ...


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> My two cents worth...
> 
> Aiming is anytime you consciously use any part of the slingshot and or bands to line up with your eye onto the target so that you can hit it... Intuitive or "instinctive" would be where you ONLY focus on the target and totally ignore the relativity of the frame to the target, releasing when you "feel" the shot is right...
> 
> Aiming is always going to be more consistent, but intuitive is faster... and at close ranges, like 25 feet or so, and shooting at a little larger targets like cans or something, it's good enough... But if you want to hit more than one or two small targets in a row from 10 meters or more, you better be able to aim!


Great to hear from a pro like yourself! For sure, aiming brings more precision. That's why I started this thread, just to see people's preferences. The slingshot world is diverse!

For me, it's instinctive for hunting, aiming for small target shooting.

Actually, you are one of the reasons I started this thread. I'm very impressed with your shots, which I know comes from sighting down the bands. On the other hand, I like how Rufus Hussey used to shoot, fast, accurate, and deadly!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

By the way, in no way do I mean to disparage any one form of shooting over the other. Both are great and both have plenty of examples of great shooters from each discipline. Not to mention, each have their advantages!

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Royleonard said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > My two cents worth...
> ...


Actually, I think Treefork and maybe one or two others have cut cards with a PFS...

Of course like with almost anything else, there will be those who can simply "by nature" do it better than others... Treefork's probably more like that.... as I've yet to see anyone in the world ever come close to doing his 8 matches shot in a minute challenge...

What you haven't seen it??? It's only the single greatest feat I've ever seen done with a slingshot... Something EVERYONE interested in slingshots should see and study... Check this out, and if you EVER seen someone who can do even half what he did "intuitively" then I truly will be impressed.






I've tried to do the same... but even though I may hit as many as him, I still mess up the light up part... or I may get the light up and fall one short for the total... Treefork truly is "THE Slingshot Master Shooter".


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Amazing shooting thanks for the post.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Some say this may be a 'dead horse' topic but I want to partake with brief 2 cents before horse dies ... LOL! For many, that includes me, can be difficult or takes too long to acquire instinct. I am always impressed with sling-shooters who have become very good at it. I still revisit instinct at times doing some sessions. For me, non-aiming point & shoot is fun for close distance plinking but aiming is the more reliable technique for the most consistency. Also, I'm guessing there are possible combination hybrid methods? I sometimes can aim & shoot fast and it almost looks like instinct.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes I don't have the time to aim when hunting.. I have taken birds out of the air ... I have to say that almost impossible to do aiming.. (maybe some could do it) it's just nice to be able to do both.. also with a quick reload often times I will get another couple shots at game... shooting is shooting.. accuracy is accuracy .. find what suits you the best.. and run with it!
> ...


Hey buddy .. just seen this post .. thank you very much .. you can do it .. I just kept working at it for a long time and didn't give up .. there were times when I would say .. wow I'm all over the place!! And wanted to give up.. but just kept going because I seen that it could be done. . I believe we all have the instincts to do it!! Just like pointing your finger !  thanks pal! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

brucered said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that the torque might throw pretty good. Now just go to catch it on video. (Imo, bout as silly as this topic)
> ...


/salute


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

When I first started trying to shoot a pickle fork in 2014, I shot a white cabbage moth (white butterfly) out of the air, maybe 15 - 18'. I was all excited but no one else cared.

I will state again, as long as this continues, "true sighting" requires a sighting system, comprised of a front and rear sight.

What does a rear sight do? It puts the center of your eye in the same place every time. This is why primitive archery is difficult, why Olympic archery is difficult, as there is no rear sight involved. Because we do not have rear sights on our slingshots,

the tiny bit, of center eye location is different, moves shot placement, on top of and before ammo release. I have been thinking about this and watching some good shooters. Good shooters, as Bill, they are relaxed, they are consistent in their form,

besides all the practice.

I have thought of a couple of ideas, one is easy, its a starship with a rear sight mast, on the brace leg and of course. a front sight. You would then have the sight radius, line it up, look through the rear sight, center the front sight and bam; all you have to

worry about is the release and holding on the target as any weapon.

The second ideas are weirder, It would be a peep site that would come off of your pinch hand, glasses frame or a forearm sleeve with sight mast. I think the forearm sleeve, sight mount, would move too much but a "ring peep" or glasses frame peep might work.

That is a ring, you wear on your finger, that has a sighting peep that comes out on a little shaft and goes in-front of your shooting eye. Now, look through your ring peep, center your front sight and put it on the target. BAM! The other would be a peep on a shaft that w

would come off of glasses frame. Both probably have too much movement. Maybe? I have not imagined sight adjustment for such an apparatus, but as a fixed sight, it would place our eye center in the same place every time. -CD


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> When I first started trying to shoot a pickle fork in 2014, I shot a white cabbage moth (white butterfly) out of the air, maybe 15 - 18'. I was all excited but no one else cared.
> 
> I will state again, as long as this continues, "true sighting" requires a sighting system, comprised of a front and rear sight.
> 
> ...


Cool ideas!! I love shooting aiming and intuitive .. but nothing like hitting something without having to sight the frame on it .. just point and let go ... I find that I am more often on my target at long range aiming .. but for short range and speed shooting nothing can compare to instinctive shooting .. I have thought on a laser sight on a small frame .. myself and Darrell has discussed this many times .. as long as the release is good .. you are on it every time .. I know it will be added on the near future ..ideas for slingshots are limitless!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm impressed with anyone Bill Hays calls "The Slingshot Master Shooter".


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

After two practice session with a proper catch box and a 1 inch target at 30 feet, I lost all my accuracy even going through my steps of my aiming. It has gone more "intuitive" in a sense when I do get a few great shots in and misses whenever I spend more time rechecking on the shooter side of things. How do I proceed from here? Should I recheck and find a new anchor or reference point again or do I just wing it intuitively and hope it gets better?


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

First, move in and make your target a little bigger. Consistent hits make you feel better. With my PFS, I just posted my can hits at 25 feet. Much closer and much larger target but I am tickled and will begin to work on speed, and smaller targets. -CD


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> First, move in and make your target a little bigger. Consistent hits make you feel better. With my PFS, I just posted my can hits at 25 feet. Much closer and much larger target but I am tickled and will begin to work on speed, and smaller targets. -CD


OK ty. Will try that


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

All of you have a rear sight on your slingshot.

It's goes by the name "consistency" and it translates into using the same position every time you shoot so that your eye is in the same place in relation to the slingshot and the target. The most consistent people hit more consistently and they are called "naturals". Things like anchor point, gripping the pouch, and release determine the accuracy of the slingshot. Your eye position in relation to the slingshot and target determine how accurate you are.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

VAshooter said:


> All of you have a rear sight on your slingshot.
> 
> It's goes by the name "consistency" and it translates into using the same position every time you shoot so that your eye is in the same place in relation to the slingshot and the target. The most consistent people hit more consistently and they are called "naturals". Things like anchor point, gripping the pouch, and release determine the accuracy of the slingshot. Your eye position in relation to the slingshot and target determine how accurate you are.


Yes, my friend, yes, but easier said than done! -CD


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

An Olympic shooter dry fires and live fires tens of thousands of shots for every live round fired in competition. That's where consistency comes from.

Watch the good slingshot shooters and understand that they practice thousands of shots for every tournament they compete in. They're not forced to practice. They enjoy it so much they want to shoot and would shoot more if they had the time. They may not talk about it but they do it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I've read every post made on this thread. I'm certainly glad that no one took the unwritten rule to never post a question that has been already addressed and found in the search feature. Sometimes tradition needs to be overlooked. If not we'd all still be shooting forks from a tree. Sure I can go search the subject and keep those old timers happy who consider certain topics worn out and taboo because they have already been addressed years ago. As pointed out by the poster it is more rewarding to engage in a dialogue on the subject than to merely read what has been hashed out over the years. Not all of us have been here for years. Nor are the so called unwritten rules written out for us to follow. I've read old posts on aiming vs. instinctive shooting in addition to watching many you tube videos on the subject. However, it is nice to read something current and ongoing. Seems like if one is only allowed to bring up subjects that have not already been discussed that leaves very little and few subjects to approach. For those who love to admonish others for bringing up a subject perhaps it could be possible to just pass over those repetitive post without snide comments.

Is sit really hunting if you get too close to your target? Can one get close enough to touch a whitetail? Is it hunting if you hide out at a water hole? Etc. etc. In my younger days, I did catch a few fish by hand. And while pigeon hunting, I sat so still under a big oak tree that a doe and fawn did approach me and actually reach out and put their nose on my chest. Yes they were both gone in a flash when I made an attempt to touch back. Under that same tree just minutes later I heard a Tom turkey gobble and I returned his call with a hen's yelp. It sounded like the woods were on fire that Tom was moving so fast to get to me. No I didn't touch him but he did end up about ten feet from me and would have made an easy shotgun target if I had chose to risk the fine. My first buck killed was with one instinctive shot from the hip with my Winchester 30/30. That little forked horn buck came running past me no more than 25 feet from me.

I learned to shoot with a Daisy and Crossman BB rifle. Aiming was paramount. I was assigned the duty of keeping the sparrows and black birds out of the apricot trees. I soon learned that I needed to be really close to get a kill shot and became a very good stalker in open sight. Just managed to move one step closer every time the bird turned his head away from me. I didn't do any trick shooting but on a few occasions I did stick a 22 long rifle round in a cardboard box and could hit it with a BB and fire the 22 round.

I could pretty much do the same with a rifle and handgun. Even to the point that shooting lost its excitement. I shot hundreds of jack rabbits while in the sand hills of El Paso most were impossible to take the time to aim. Try figuring out aiming vs. instinctive while at a full run horseback shooting at running jack rabbits. Now that puts the fun into shooting.

I've found slingshot shooting to be a new and invigorating challenge. I started out shooting instinctively because I could not figure out how to aim a slingshot that had no sights. Then I learned to draw the line on the top band ttf brom a Bill Hays video. My shooting improved a lot. I thought that might be as good as it gets until Bill sent me a slingshot with a rifle sight on it. Nice going. With the line drawn on the band lining up with the V sight I began to get the picture. Still not there and have a long way to go. But I have gone from using a gallon can lid for a target to using a tuna can lid to a beer bottle cap. Still not a consistent shot but did manage to cut or almost cut a card.

Here's hoping this thread and this topic never dies. This is a topic that all of us new slingshot shooters need to address and benefit from the experience and stories of those willing to continue to instruct us.

Who's next?


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

JR, I like it. I got a pile of good shooting stories myself. I used to be a cartridge nut, especially the .308 family, now I like slingshots. I like your use of the word "instinctive" I learned it side by side with the term "snap shooting".

Sometimes, we can put too much emphasis on a word use such, as "aiming". I think many posts, we're all saying something similar, in our own manner.

"Hey feller, what do you aim to do with that slingshot your holding?" "Well, I aim to hit that can down there." - CD


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

tastetickles said:


> After two practice session with a proper catch box and a 1 inch target at 30 feet, I lost all my accuracy even going through my steps of my aiming. It has gone more "intuitive" in a sense when I do get a few great shots in and misses whenever I spend more time rechecking on the shooter side of things. How do I proceed from here? Should I recheck and find a new anchor or reference point again or do I just wing it intuitively and hope it gets better?


Taste, If your looking for a new anchor point try this; put the BACK of your hand to the side of your face, pushing one of your knuckles into your ear. You can pick the knuckle, try them all, but the more you get up toward your pointer finger the closer the line of sight is.

It's a solid anchor, as is the cheek bone, and your head may move less as "your knuckle is pushing into your ear" ; redundantly stated but serves 2 purposes. -CD


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Back when I was in the Navy we would go to sea for 6 or 8 months before we came back to our home port. When you are cooped up on a small ship with a couple hundred sailors you hear every sailor's stories many times. Usually the stories change with each telling so they are always interesting. Even if they don't change, where else are you going to go?

I agree that it doesn't hurt to talk about topics that have been discussed before. If they bore someone they can skip over the thread. They are fresh for us new guys and someone may contribute something new to the discussion.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

I shoot primarily instinctive .. it's the way I wanted to learn so I made myself not give up.. I love slingshots and everytging about them!!  good clean fun! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> tastetickles said:
> 
> 
> > After two practice session with a proper catch box and a 1 inch target at 30 feet, I lost all my accuracy even going through my steps of my aiming. It has gone more "intuitive" in a sense when I do get a few great shots in and misses whenever I spend more time rechecking on the shooter side of things. How do I proceed from here? Should I recheck and find a new anchor or reference point again or do I just wing it intuitively and hope it gets better?
> ...


Will try that later. I'm still deciding to have a floating anchor point or not.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

tastetickles said:


> RHTWIST said:
> 
> 
> > tastetickles said:
> ...


Right now, I pull toward the side of my nose with my pickle fork, I practice that "floating anchor" just skimming my cheek bone (ouch sometimes) but for the tiny groups knuckle in my ear, I can stack'em. I've tried thumb /cheek bone, for me, I can't shoot it as well.-CD


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

joeydude said:


> I shoot primarily instinctive .. it's the way I wanted to learn so I made myself not give up.. I love slingshots and everytging about them!!  good clean fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man Joey, you are good at it. Working on it myself. On a vid have some put the camera on you so I / we can see your form. I am pretty sure you are soft shooting, short banding? -CD


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

RHTWIST said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot primarily instinctive .. it's the way I wanted to learn so I made myself not give up.. I love slingshots and everytging about them!!  good clean fun!
> ...


Thanks pal... check out my you've channel .. not soft Shooting... I am pulling back past my cheek .. I have a few videos on my channel showing my entire body while i shoot.. 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was throwing darts I had the pleasure of watching a first class group of dart throwers. Oh and by the way!!! They were all visually impaired Their dart boards were audible they could have a coach tell them what clock position their next target was, but other than that, they wee on their own. It sure humbled all of us that had the pleasure of watching them compete.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Tag said:


> When I was throwing darts I had the pleasure of watching a first class group of dart throwers. Oh and by the way!!! They were all visually impaired Their dart boards were audible they could have a coach tell them what clock position their next target was, but other than that, they wee on their own. It sure humbled all of us that had the pleasure of watching them compete.


That's a cool humbling experience! Awesome

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

Tag, That is a great story. When this got started, I told the story of the fellow that I went hunting with, shooting the doves with the .410, you just go wow! Tim Wells is my favorite archer, no sights, if you haven't seen him shoot, here you go! -CD


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> Tag, That is a great story. When this got started, I told the story of the fellow that I went hunting with, shooting the doves with the .410, you just go wow! Tim Wells is my favorite archer, no sights, if you haven't seen him shoot, here you go! -CD


Tim Wells is the best....his long distance arial shots are simply amazing

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

RHTWIST said:


> Tag, That is a great story. When this got started, I told the story of the fellow that I went hunting with, shooting the doves with the .410, you just go wow! Tim Wells is my favorite archer, no sights, if you haven't seen him shoot, here you go! -CD


 He also drops a deer from a really long range as well...from the top of a hill...shooting down into a valley...
he blows my mind

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome archery shooter


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats insane! How many arrows does he loose?


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Anyone who is that good is good enough so that some manufacturer gives him all the arrows he can shoot, and a bow, and anything else that's archery related. And it all has his name on it.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

That really is just amazing .. too cool!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I've been shooting PFS intuitively for about 6 months exclusively. I shoot one style frame, my own take on the Torpedo.

After 6 months I can now say my intuitive shooting has surpassed my aimed shooting.

I no longer need the warm up in order to hit targets that I used to. And I'm no longer a shooter that has streaks of amazing shooting in between periods of mediocre shooting.

I'm not that great, I hit a 1 inch square at the center of a 3"×3" target about 80%-90% of the time.

I can shoot at soda cans and other fairly large targets at 10 meters without much fuss. But I haven't even really started practicing longer ranges.

And I agree that, at least for me, intuitive shooting is just another form of aiming.

I don't consider intuitive's better and in fact I don't really recommend it for most people.

I think if you really want to do well as an intuitive shooter you need to specialize in a fairly narrow range of frames or better yet a single frame style and setup.

Also it is my personal opinion that the intuitive shooter needs to concentrate on form even more then the aimed shooter.

And above all else I believe the intuitive shooter must practice exponentially more than the aiming shooter for the same accuracy gains.

Intuitive shooting is just something I enjoy more than traditional aiming and it works better for me because my vision tends to vary greatly day to day. So having both eyes open and on target is much easier for me than using a reference point and aiming.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I agree with inconvenience except he sounds like a pretty great shooter to me 80 to 90% of the time.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

IN, well said. What is your form/stance like with your PF, is it different than your other slingshots? Would you say target size and range still determines your overall speed from loaded pouch to released ammo? Thanks, -CD


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

A little intuitive shooting with quick reloading .. double tap .. opfs coin 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm not that great, I hit a 1 inch square at the center of a 3"×3" target about 80%-90% of the time.

*No false modesty allowed. If you can nail a 1" square even 80% of the time, that's not great - it's fantastic! I'd miss the 3x3 square 80-90% of the time, lol. *

*Inspiring post, thx.*


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

I made a target that is 6" - 4 - 2 -1" and scores 7-8-9-10; I can post the pdf if anyone wants it... anyway @ 25' I can stay in the skirts of the 4" ring; when I watch them go through the 1" 10 ring, I love it... definitely not 80% yet.

Shooting 5/16s steel with Dankung 2040 but I got some dipped 3/16 (?) from Simple S; going to band up with that for some shooting this evening. -CD


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> I'm not that great, I hit a 1 inch square at the center of a 3"×3" target about 80%-90% of the time.
> 
> *No false modesty allowed. If you can nail a 1" square even 80% of the time, that's not great - it's fantastic! I'd miss the 3x3 square 80-90% of the time, lol. *
> 
> *Inspiring post, thx.*


Bah! I really ain't that fancy.

This is my main target. 3"x3" (plus about 1/2" where the string runs through). I sew 1" squares of mild steel inside these so they make a really satisfying "thwap!" when you hit dead center.

Edit: Oops. Thanks!


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not that great, I hit a 1 inch square at the center of a 3"×3" target about 80%-90% of the time.
> ...


Aw man I love those quick rough put together targets! They always seem to end being the "go to" target, my fave target is a small 2inch leather tab (figure 8 folded in half) with a piece of paracord stuck through it to suspend it and I love it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Ukprelude said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:
> ...


It did look a bit better. But It's been hit several thousand times and I shoot heavy. But I do need to get a real leather sewing kit. My next one will probably be the 2" like yours.

Thanks!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I just wanted to add, Nathan Masters shoots intuitive and has won some tournament events.

This is not to argue that aiming isn't better for most people.

I shoot and practice intuitive knowing if I just wanted to hit targets aiming would give more results for the same amount of practice.

But for me that almost psychic feeling one gets when you know where the ball "wants" to go is more satisfying for me personally.

As far as archery... from what I have read many combat archers throughout history were intuitive shooters. And intuitive pistol shooting is vital if you want to be able to defend yourself when your "targets" are trying to put holes in you too.

I guess I'm just restating this is a personal choice. Intuitive is definitely not for most shooters.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I HAVE TRIED TO SHOOT USING AIMING METHODS WITHOUT SUCESS. FOR ME IT'S INSTINCTIVE SHOOTING.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Instinct tells me I would be more accurate aiming but my intuition tells me where to aim every time.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh I meant to add.

In my opinion intuitive shooting is more of a skill one has to maintain physically. Where as aiming is more knowledge based. They both have some of the other. But they lean this way.

So intuitive shooting skill will rapidly decay when you stop practicing. Much faster than aimed shooting will.

Again. Just my opinion.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

IN, that said, do you agree that all slingshot shooting is at least somewhat intuitive and more so when in the field? -CD


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

RHTWIST said:


> IN, that said, do you agree that all slingshot shooting is at least somewhat intuitive and more so when in the field? -CD


Well. I'm not sure about that. I do think that both methods, and really all shooting, relies on muscle memory.

Beyond that I can't say that aimed shooting relies on the same level of muscle memory and spacial orientation.

But I do think having some intuitive ability can only help when rapid shooting is required.

In the Marines there was intuitive training for both rifle and pistol for those times when you don't have tine to "formally" aim.


----------



## RHTWIST (Jan 31, 2014)

IN, agreed, hear me out on terminology.

I mentioned in an earlier post, the third factor in the aiming equation, that is speed of the shot. Hypothetical example falling into the instinctive category of shooting, This shooter uses a reference "area" on their fork and knows where their set up will strike at 60'.

Targets present themselves at 25' & 75', which is a unknown, due to area and terrain; the shooter has to instinctively "guess" the distance and where to hold. That is in the category of instinctive shooting. In archery, which is a close cousin to what we do, no sights,

instinctive shooting, just as pure terminology. This is why, I call "speedy instinctive shooting", "snap shooting", that is truly different. Instinctive shooting is "point shooting" "shooting without sights" but instinctive shooting is also "quick point shooting"

IN, thank you for your service. Daddy was a Marine, and taught me how to shoot. "All Marines are rifleman", he would say. When we shoot a gun, any gun, with sights, where do we focus? On the front sight. How many of us that shoot slingshots,

focus on some nebulous reference are on the slingshot frame? I know my eyes are on the target and I believe, with speed, that may be the core of this discussion. -CD


----------

